# Bought 5D III



## gngan (Dec 28, 2012)

Just upgraded from my 550D to 5D III. Can someone point me to things that i need to check cause I can exchange it within 7 days. Just want to make sure everything is working.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 28, 2012)

Go out and take alot of picture.....if the camera doesn't act up, you are fine.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 28, 2012)

I wouldn't be too concerned about a brand new camera not working out of the box, the chance of it being messed up out of the box is slim.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 28, 2012)

I think the one main issue with the earlier releases of the camera was the "light leak issue". Just do a google search on what serial number ranges were affected ad compare your serial number (on the bottom of your camera).


----------



## Phenix205 (Dec 28, 2012)

Do check if there is any dead pixel. My first one (received in March) had 6. I returned it and had to wait for two months before getting the replacement (yeah, it was that hot at that time, and at $3,500).


----------



## tpatana (Dec 28, 2012)

AudioGlenn said:


> I think the one main issue with the earlier releases of the camera was the "light leak issue". Just do a google search on what serial number ranges were affected ad compare your serial number (on the bottom of your camera).



"Issue", which affects your metering if you have your lens cap on while shining a flashlight at the top of your camera. I wound't worry too much about that, unless that's your typical shooting scenario.


----------



## webphoto (Dec 29, 2012)

Congratulations, it is a great camera.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 29, 2012)

tpatana said:


> AudioGlenn said:
> 
> 
> > I think the one main issue with the earlier releases of the camera was the "light leak issue". Just do a google search on what serial number ranges were affected ad compare your serial number (on the bottom of your camera).
> ...



hey...he asked what to check for.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 29, 2012)

oh yeah, and congrats to the OP on the new purchase. have fun shooting with it!


----------

